# What are you



## RayGoerdt (Nov 13, 2008)

1/2 German, English, French, & Indian


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

apparently I'm Black! Not the first time I've been accused of that, although it is the first time with the lights on Knowhatimsayin'! 



Italian American.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

German, Swiss, Finnish & / or Norwegian (not fully clear on the last 2)


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

PGD said:


> apparently I'm Black! Not the first time I've been accused of that, although it is the first time with the lights on Knowhatimsayin'!
> 
> 
> 
> Italian American.


 Shut up fool :laughing:


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

100% American


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

1/2 Italian, 1/2 pure Georgia backwoods hillbilly


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

firemike said:


> 1/2 Italian, 1/2 pure Georgia backwoods hillbilly


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

1/4 French Canadian, 3/4 mutt.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

SLSTech said:


> German, Swiss, Finnish & / or Norwegian (not fully clear on the last 2)


wow - even a hint of another Finn is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> apparently I'm Black! Not the first time I've been accused of that


I've had that. My family looks like the United Nations. Sometimes people are surprised and/or confused when we refer to each other as relatives.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 22, 2008)

51% Irish,49% English:thumbup:
Though my name is David(Welsh) and surname is Rose (Scottish)
So i guess im a Brit!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

My mother is Irish.

My father is Italian.

And I'm still going through therapy.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

*British isles long ago*

England 1830s,Wales 1880S,Scotland? Canada(also English)Fled the states after they lost the colonies to the damn revolutionaries.1770's:sad:


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

Irish with a hint of cherokee.
ever seen a drunken rain dance?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

genecarp said:


> uu cuz we r stupud


I wouln't argue with that.:no:



rbsremodeling said:


> Black and German yeahhh boyyyeee :w00t:


So what I hear you saying is that we could be bruthas of a diffrent mutha.:thumbup:
You could do worse than me for a relative, don't be scared:blink:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

English-Irish-Dutch-German-Scottish on my fathers side, and we used to think it was all German on my mothers side until we did the Ellis Island search. 

My mothers father was born before there was a unified Germany, back in the late 1800's in an area of Prussia that is now Lithuania. Most of Prussia became Germany, excluding the little area my Grandfather was born in. So when he moved here in 1917, he had to list Lithuania as country of origin. I think he still considered himself a German native tough.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Splinter said:


> English-Irish-Dutch-German-Scottish on my fathers side, and we used to think it was all German on my mothers side until we did the Ellis Island search.
> 
> My mothers father was born before there was a unified Germany, back in the late 1800's in an area of Prussia that is now Lithuania. Most of Prussia became Germany, excluding the little area my Grandfather was born in. So when he moved here in 1917, he had to list Lithuania as country of origin. I think he still considered himself a German native tough.


Did you know that on the ellisisland.org site you can view a copy of the actual logs from the ships? These will show in your ancestors own handwriting, what they listed as a profession. My great grandpa listed his as farmer. When he got to the states, He eventually opened a dry cleaning business and was a Preacher.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

**** Sapien, predator species, location - planet earth. Place of birth, irrelevant.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Father's side is all German. Mother's side is Hungarian and Czech.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Warren said:


> Did you know that on the ellisisland.org site you can view a copy of the actual logs from the ships? These will show in your ancestors own handwriting, what they listed as a profession. .


Yep, saw it... thats what brought on the confusion about Lithuania in my family tree... Saw my grandfathers signature... very cool.


----------



## PREMIER INSUL (Sep 15, 2009)

AmeliaP said:


> Finnish and Irish - Any other Finns on here? :thumbup:


Yup:thumbup: 100% You can always tell a Finn....but you can't tell them much!


----------



## Darth Paul (Mar 24, 2010)

Chinese - Italian/Dutch


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

100% American


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Mostly Irish and Italian, but my surname is French Canadian.


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

Dutch/English from dad's side, French Canadian/Swiss from mom's side.

Royal PITA of my own doing.

I found out some family history from my dad's side last year that really ticks me off. Seems the farm in upstate NY where I grew up had been in our family since it was chartered by the Rensalear's (or Von Rensalears, or whatever) back in the late 17th or early 18th century. All my life I had been under the impression my great grandfather had bought it around WW2. 

It got sold 2 years ago, bummin. It's going to be "assisted living" apartments soon. I've been wanting to get back up there to cut doughnuts in the field one last time before it's too late.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wouldnt everyone who lives in the United States be American?


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

1/2 Finnish (Finland - mostly no one has ever heard of it)
1/2 Irish ( not a full half- a touch of French in the Irish)


oh hell i already replied to this! duh.....


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

thats the great thing about America we all have ancestors from all over the world but I'm willin to bet that everyone is AMERICAN at heart at least I know I am
Go Navy(seabees)

heritage 
swedish, norwiegen, german, irish, american indian(but you would be hard pressed to tell):red_indian:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Just for the record.....................

The term "Native American" is a misnomer!


The land upon which we sit was NEVER called "America" when the Natives, "Indians" as we call them, fully inhabited it.


Aboriginal is more fitting!


"America" is a term that comes from somewhere in Europe.


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Just for the record.....................
> 
> The term "Native American" is a misnomer!
> 
> ...


 
Duly Noted.


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

3/4 irish and 1/4 native american , but mostly resemble the irsh


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

Is anyone watching the TV show "Who do you think you are" Friday nights on NBC? 

It's an interesting show if you like genealogical research even though they feature celebrates and not common Americans like most of us.

Of course, they also make it look easy but I know after working on my families history for years, going back to your roots is not something you can accomplish in a couple weeks.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Just for the record.....................
> 
> The term "Native American" is a misnomer!


 Sooo, if I was born in America, am I native American or not?:blink:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Sooo, if I was born in America, am I native American or not?:blink:


New Jersey doesn't count. :no:

You are native only to the Republic of Jersey.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> New Jersey doesn't count. :no:
> 
> You are native only to the Republic of *South *Jersey.


 Fixxed it for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Fixxed it for ya.:thumbsup:


Oh yeah thats right.

After all you need a passport to go all the way down there


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

100% mutt


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Texan.

6th generation Texan on my Paternal Grandfather's side (Pre Independence, may have a relative that was a signer of the Declaration of Independence, Dad is researching that)

Dad's Mom grew up in Germany during the war.

Both of Mama's parents were born in Texas, to Mexicans that emigrated to Texas legally early in the 20th century.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Sooo, if I was born in America, am I native American or not?:blink:



Yes! You are! 

But "Native Americans", which we so loosely call Persons who inhabited this land before any European influence, are Aborigine and NOT "Native American". (In the sense of this term that we apply to them.)


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Yes! You are!
> 
> But "Native Americans", which we so loosely call Persons who inhabited this land before any European influence, are Aborigine and NOT "Native American". (In the sense of this term that we apply to them.)


Just wandering if maybe you could decifer, 
1 part Kentucky Amish, 2 parts Ohio Amish ,3 parts inbred, and 4 parts mennonite.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

stonelayer said:


> Just wandering if maybe you could decifer,
> 1 part Kentucky Amish, 2 parts Ohio Amish ,3 parts inbred, and 4 parts mennonite.



Dats alotta "Parts"!!!!


----------



## kuponoconstr (Feb 15, 2010)

mom's side is french and english, dad's side is dutch and irish. 

i think most of us americans are a bunch of watered down muts at this point, which is a good thing cause i hear the purebreds get hip-displacia.


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

My father is Swiss , my mother Irish and i married a Greek and then French Canadian . :whistling


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

Cuban


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Im a ninja


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

German and Dutch. 

My great aunts had made a book pertaining an outline of our family tree and dating our heritage as far back as Pepin the Short, a king from the 700's, who was also father of King Charlemagne.

The book is really amazing. Its hundreds of pages of family history and took about 6 years for them to do all the research.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

100% Human


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

25% Italian, then some Polish, Irish, and I can't remember what else.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

I've been told I'm 1/2 sperm and 1/2 egg and there is a monkey in there somewhere


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

My family is from the hills of Kentucky so I tell everyone I come from a long line of moonshinners and horse thieves and indian fighters.

My GGGGrandparents on my Dad's side came into Ky with 20 horses they traded for 50 acers of land. Later they discovered the horses were stolen and GGGGrandpa took off never to be heard from again. GGGGrandmother remarried a wealthy land owner and lived happily until her death.

Most of them are Irish with a touch of English and Purrsian mixed in.


----------

